# super off road chainlink 4x4 vehicle



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Naekid you have to check this out...






link please.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Loved the flex shot. Amazing.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Dean can you fix the link. Thanks.
I fixed it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I've seen that rig featured a few times - amazing ideas put into reality! :2thumb:


----------



## tired-medic (Dec 16, 2008)

I have over the years seen some strange vehicles. I have never even dreamed of creating something like this to play/use off road. It does remind me a bit of an off road/rough terrain fork lift though.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I like that thar thang and it's a true thang that's for sure. Does it come in camo. :beercheer:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow! holy articulation, Batman!


----------

